# Eclipse AVN 1106 Dmk II ??????



## mopower76 (Dec 23, 2008)

I need help figuring out what I just purchased, I bought this Eclipse AVN 1106 Dmk II on line and have not received it yet.

I am wanting to know if anyone has any info on this unit.

When I do a search on the INTERNET I get all Japanese results. 

Did I buy a Japanese only head unit? Can the unit be upgraded to USA specs?

Did I just screw up?

PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Have you got a model number for it?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it is a Navigation/DVD/MP3/CD player in dash with flip up 5" screen either single din or din and a half.


----------

